# I like this dishcloth pattern



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

free
http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf

been thinking about christmas gifts, this will be in the mix


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is a nice one. I just ordered some dk weight linen/cotton blend yarn.
Thinking of dishloths for gifts here too. 
I love to wrap the cloth around a nice soap, using the knitting as the 'paper'. Tie it with a ribbon or some jute twine. Viola! Easy and always appreciated. 

The ballband pattern on this page is a favorite of mine.
http://www.peaches-creme.com/freeknitbath.htm


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Very cute! With dishcloths, can you use any yarn or is it better to stick to 100% cotton?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey that IS a nice pattern!

My mom has made tons of dishcloths but mostly just garter or some variant. I like how this one has the nubbly bits in the middle. 

I think it depends where you're going to use the cloth what kind of yarn you want - cotton's best in the kitchen but I can see a wool blend of some kind working in the bath.

Anyone used something non-cotton for washing?


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, when I was taking care of my Grandmother, she had some acrylic that she had made. When I saw them I thought, EKKKKK! But you know what, if you use the regular stuff that is kinda scratchy it makes wonderful dishrags. Gives just a little abrasive to help clean with, washes well and is a good way to get rid of any you have around for some reason.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like that one too! I want to spin up some hemp and knit with that. Unlike linen hemp gets softer and softer with use.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

grams said:


> Well, when I was taking care of my Grandmother, she had some acrylic that she had made. When I saw them I thought, EKKKKK! But you know what, if you use the regular stuff that is kinda scratchy it makes wonderful dishrags. Gives just a little abrasive to help clean with, washes well and is a good way to get rid of any you have around for some reason.


yes I like cotton for dishcloths, because it's absorbent when you wipe up stuff, but for washcloths I like a linen blend too, or cotton/acrylic. I think I have some nasty harsh acrylic that I'll knit up some scrubbie sized garter stitch squares, like use three strands of worsted held together for some bulk, and see how that scrubs.

I have a ball of some kind of cotton/soy blend I was going to knit up for a washcloth, anybody try soy for that? 

yeah, I like that washcloth pattern I posted, it looks woven, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for that pattern I have stuck it in my Rav queue.

WIHH if you look on You tube you will find lots of videos on Soap felting....I tried it last year but only had Alpaca Roan color fleece and they looked like Violet Crumble cubes aghhhh....to successfully do I believe you need to use rovings.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I use both cotton and acrylic yarns to make crocheted dishcloths. The acrylic holds up very well to dishes, scrubbing and bleach. The cotton yarn fades a little. But I really like how the acrylic scrubs!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are some antibacterial acrylic yarns that are good for making scrubbies I'm told.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Acrylic makes the best tawashis. http://1870pearl.typepad.com/TRIBBLE2.pdf 

They scrub better, I think.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks ladies! My daughter made me two crocheted ones from 100% cotton. We have a whole lot of acrylic that we were given and I was wondering if we could use that, good to know I can 

Vicki, awesome link, thanks


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

That's a really cute pattern. I normally do the mindless bias garter stitch one. I'm a soapmaker, so yes, these work great for little gifts.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I plan on doing cloths for Christmas too. I have some Peaches and Creme cotton that I am using. The acrylic does scrub really well though. I have practiced on acrylic, so I have lots of those.
That Caryon recycled fiber - I think it is made out of water bottles or something - it is really soft, and larger yarn than the cotton - it knits up really soft bath cloth type rags. Not real good in the kitchen. I got a bunch on sale for something like $1 a skien (I am a sucker for a sale!) So far bath clothes and hats are what it is wanting to be.

I also am going to knit up some tea towels. All mine are falling apart, I knitted up one as an experiment out of the cotton. Works great. It is just too narrow.
So, that is on my list. I figure a $6 cone of cotton yarn should make a few tea towels and wash cloths.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Speaking of soap - does anyone know how to felt fiber around a bar of soap? I saw this at a recent fiber festival and it looked great and makes total sense to me! But how do you do it?


. You just pull fiber into little tufts and lay then into a piece about 1 1/2 of the diameter of the soap And just enough with a bit extra for the sides. I find it easier to start by rubbing it flat for just a couple of times then wrap it aroung the soap and go to town I use hot water lather then rinse (shock it) with cold... Hot, lather, cold.... Repeat until the fibers grab each other and shrink to fit. 

Another way is to knit a small pouch that fits the soap slip the soap in use small I cord to gather top of bag. When soap is used up snip the top of pouch on the end you gathered and you have a small felted pouch.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I just made up your pattern and it is very nice and was so easy. It has just become my favorite cloth. Thanks.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I plan on doing cloths for Christmas too. I have some Peaches and Creme cotton that I am using. The acrylic does scrub really well though. I have practiced on acrylic, so I have lots of those.
> That Caryon recycled fiber - I think it is made out of water bottles or something - it is really soft, and larger yarn than the cotton - it knits up really soft bath cloth type rags. Not real good in the kitchen. I got a bunch on sale for something like $1 a skien (I am a sucker for a sale!) So far bath clothes and hats are what it is wanting to be.
> 
> I also am going to knit up some tea towels. All mine are falling apart, I knitted up one as an experiment out of the cotton. Works great. It is just too narrow.
> So, that is on my list. I figure a $6 cone of cotton yarn should make a few tea towels and wash cloths.


Where are you buying your cotton? I am actually needing more color choices as I am making some giftbaskets for holidays as gifts and need more cotton.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have bought it at Walmart (of all places!) and found some at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I have not found a real yarn store close to me yet. When I do, maybe they will have it.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Cute! I will have to try that washcloth. My daughter thought it would make a cute blanket. Knit up the squares and then stitch them together like a quilt.


----------

